# Hatchling Ackies



## Metalbeard (Aug 9, 2010)

When can I expect a tide of Ackies in the "For sale" area? Cause I never see them advertised. I have a home, in need of Ackies.


----------



## lloydy (Aug 9, 2010)

ditto.


----------



## M-Van86 (Aug 10, 2010)

Add me to the list


----------



## branca (Aug 10, 2010)

how can i find or contact ditto?


----------



## Metalbeard (Aug 10, 2010)

Branca you serious? By ditto i think he means "same here"


----------



## kupper (Aug 10, 2010)

Pmsl :lol:


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Aug 10, 2010)

branca said:


> how can i find or contact ditto?



post of the year......pmsl


----------



## vinny86 (Aug 10, 2010)

Haha


----------



## Chicken (Aug 10, 2010)

haha i think i would of done the same =/


----------



## Laghairt (Aug 10, 2010)

Amazing


----------



## branca (Aug 10, 2010)

lol youse can have a go at me all youse want if use want to be like that im just another reptile keeper like youse.
and just to let use know im only 15 so sorry i didnt know aight
gosh some of use people on here just wana have a go at you and laugh if u make a mistake no ones perfect!


----------



## jbowers (Aug 10, 2010)

Dude chill. It was a mistake, no one is having a go. It was hilarious, though.


----------



## lloydy (Aug 10, 2010)

Lol!

Im sorry, i actualy laughes out loud.

Simple mistake though 

Bump'n this thread too!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 10, 2010)

jbowers said:


> Dude chill. It was a mistake, no one is having a go. It was hilarious, though.


 Ditto, me and the mrs cracked up on this one, sorry but it was a classic fail


----------



## Laghairt (Aug 10, 2010)

jbowers said:


> Dude chill. It was a mistake, no one is having a go. It was hilarious, though.


 
Ditto


----------



## jbowers (Aug 10, 2010)

anouc said:


> Ditto


----------



## souldoubt (Aug 12, 2010)

Geckoman said:


> Ditto, me and the mrs cracked up on this one, sorry but it was a classic fail


 

hahahaha how can I find or contact Ditto! oh man I'm crying, especially when I read that ^^^


----------



## spongebob (Aug 12, 2010)

Here

"


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Aug 12, 2010)

Haha, classic..!


----------



## josiah7 (Aug 12, 2010)

Lol!


----------



## sweetangel (Aug 12, 2010)

i'll be breeding again this year. but they breed about now to next month, only thing is the eggs take 3 months to incubate so u wont see many till dec, jan. unless they breed early in the season which they can. they can breed year round but i try to cycle them to natural temps etc. so i have seen activity in the mating department so hopefully they will lay some eggs soon. but yeah i will hopefully have quite alot of bubs


----------



## Daryl_H (Aug 12, 2010)

there are some forsale in the forsale section in S.A


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 12, 2010)

branca said:


> lol youse can have a go at me all youse want if use want to be like that im just another reptile keeper like youse.
> and just to let use know im only 15 so sorry i didnt know aight
> gosh some of use people on here just wana have a go at you and laugh if u make a mistake no ones perfect!


 i'm only 15 and i know what ditto means :lol:


----------



## wizz (Aug 12, 2010)

PM Varanidae he will have some soon !!


----------



## Python_Player (Aug 12, 2010)

ROFL this post has made my night!


----------



## driftoz (Aug 12, 2010)

Asharee133 said:


> i'm only 15 and i know what ditto means :lol:


 im 25 and thought ditto ment something else


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Aug 12, 2010)

Nothing useful to contribute, but LOL! Funniest post I've seen in AGES! HA HA!

P.S. Angry post made it even funnier.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Aug 13, 2010)

get over it.

Get onto Varanidae or HerpHeaven.
There will be loads around in a few months.


----------



## mjb.2010 (Aug 13, 2010)

rofl josh, lucky i didnt ask this. funny though


----------



## snake_freak (Aug 13, 2010)

My third clutch is hatching at the moment. Will be ready to go once they are eating well.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 15, 2010)

Hehe, best. thread. ever!
But seriously, anyone got any hatchies on the way? I'd be EXTREMELY interested if that's the case...


----------



## hurcorh (Aug 15, 2010)

branca said:


> lol youse can have a go at me all youse want if use want to be like that im just another reptile keeper like youse.
> and just to let use know im only 15 so sorry i didnt know aight
> gosh some of use people on here just wana have a go at you and laugh if u make a mistake no ones perfect!



dude youse isn't a word no matter how old you are


----------



## jamesbecker (Aug 15, 2010)

i literaly LOL'ed


----------



## turtle (Aug 16, 2010)

You show me how to find the one they call Ditto?


----------



## burger (Aug 16, 2010)

> how can i find or contact ditto?


haha probably the funniest thing iv heard in like three weeks! 

a smart person would have pretended they were joking about it, and they would have been the funniest person in the world in my book. 

someone not so smart would get angry and talk in lame teen colloquialisms.


> lol youse can have a go at me all youse want if use want to be like that im just another reptile keeper like youse.
> and just to let use know im only 15 so sorry i didnt know aight
> gosh some of use people on here just wana have a go at you and laugh if u make a mistake no ones perfect!


----------



## snake_freak (Aug 20, 2010)

Sorry to anyone who enquired about accies that I may not have gotten back to. 

Anyways my last 2 accies have hatched and are ready to go, see ad in _for sale _section.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Anyone know when there's generally a lot on the market? And can any breeders give me an idea of whether it's possible to be put on a waiting list (or something similar)... ? As I'm getting the funds at the moment for one but want to make sure I can get my hands on one when they're available and I've got some cash.


----------



## richardsc (Sep 10, 2010)

mine recently laid,usually ecpect to see babys available from breeders around xmas


----------



## shellfisch (Sep 10, 2010)

branca said:


> how can i find or contact ditto?



That is gold! :lol:


----------

